# Rolling out fakie.



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

i'm generally good w/ riding fakie unless it's a full speed 180

(you need to show how to hold it longer too  )


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Very cool vid. I hope it will help me as much as your bunny hop to manual tutorial (Now I'm like thousand times better at manuals).

Oh and by the way, does it matter which pedal I apply the pressure on? I mean, should it be the inner/outer pedal? For example if I'm riding fakie and turn my bars to the left (I want to rotate to the right) should I apply the pressure on the left or right pedal? Maybe it doesn't really matter, I'm just asking.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

damn i was just thinkin about making one of these this morning but you beat me too it!!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

K4m1k4z3 said:


> Very cool vid. I hope it will help me as much as your bunny hop to manual tutorial (Now I'm like thousand times better at manuals).
> 
> Oh and by the way, does it matter which pedal I apply the pressure on? I mean, should it be the inner/outer pedal? For example if I'm riding fakie and turn my bars to the left (I want to rotate to the right) should I apply the pressure on the left or right pedal? Maybe it doesn't really matter, I'm just asking.


I'd say forward foot, usually it will be the one in the direction of the spin, and I noticed most people rotate when their cranks are positioned with their good foot forward.

My guess is that both work.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

excellent tutorial as always!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

TXneedmountain said:


> excellent tutorial as always!


Thanks!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Song 2 :thumbsup: very nice! Great video too.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the vid, keep posting them, they are helping a lot on my urban.


----------

